# ^_^



## xkitax (May 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Kita and I'm from Washington, DC. I take TKD so you will most likely see me in that area or the Women Martial Artists area.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 9, 2011)

Hi Kita, and welcome to MT!  TKD in D.C.?  Do you come from Ki Whang Kim's lineage by any chance?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT, Kita.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 9, 2011)

Kita, welcome to MT.


----------



## xkitax (May 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone...


and

no @	SahBumNimRush


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Have fun here!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome. Lots of TKD knowledge here.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.  Lots of good info here, both in the women's forum and the TKD forum.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings and welome aboard.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT! 

Chris


----------

